
No More Phones and Other Tech Predictions for the Next Decade - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/31/opinion/2019-in-tech.html
======
rvz
I'm afraid that the predictions made in this article are more or less based on
a faulty second-hand magic eight ball.

Due to the abundance of companies floating on the markets, This decade will
introduce a long awaited tech crash that will reset and purge those companies
unable to turn a profit. It will get harder for startups to seek capital since
most of FAANG and other established companies with strong portfolios will move
into novel industries that will invade their market share.

The claim that automation is going to replace those in 'medicine and law' is
nonsensical for this decade. The deep learning algorithms used to obtain very
accurate models are still not transparent enough to be trusted by
professionals to be taken seriously or to understand the decision process.
These tools will get as close as being supplementary in the medical and law
professions to make their jobs easier.

Some technologies required to tackle climate change such as battery, wind and
solar power are already here but it is still expensive. It would take time for
the costs of this to be cheap enough to be trivially affordable for all, thus
allowing start-ups and companies to innovate over expired patents to address
climate change which will happen in the mid-late 2020s or early 2030s.

Handheld phones will still be here in the 2030s as they would have already
replaced GPSs, modems, mini-PCs and even entry-level laptops. They will just
not be used often like what we see today.

> President Trump’s tweets will probably be gone, too.

Highly unlikely. When we follow the loudest sock puppets on the internet, they
will always be held to account and their actions and whatever they said will
be preserved forever, just like in the past.

